# Koseen judo



## judokapont (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello all

could any body tell me much about koseen judo ? ( I think thats how u spell it) apparently its a newaza  system of kodokan judo? 

Is it taught any where in the united kingdom?


"My misdemeanours and obesity naturally worrid my mother so she took me along to the local dojo" Yasuhrio Yamashita


----------



## samuelpont (Feb 11, 2005)

yes but is it half as good as brazillian jujitsu


----------



## ace (Feb 25, 2005)

samuelpont said:
			
		

> yes but is it half as good as brazillian jujitsu


It's the Parent art to BJJ Since Maeda was 1 of the Kosen Guy's
Maeda was well know for Armlocks Leg Locks & all the The Chokes we see today.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Feb 27, 2005)

judokapont said:
			
		

> Hello all
> 
> could any body tell me much about koseen judo ? ( I think thats how u spell it) apparently its a newaza system of kodokan judo?
> 
> ...


 
Kosen Judo is schoolboy judo, taught to the Japanese grammar school students at the turn of the last century, ~1910.  Kosen Judo is simple newaza or matwork of Kodokan Judo to introduce the kids at a young age to Judo.  Most Japanese students had stopped practicing Kosen Judo prior to junior high or middle school.  Kosen Judo is to Judo what softball or whiffle ball is to major league baseball, just kid stuff.  But similar to softball or whiffle ball, Japanese adults have continued Kosen Judo into college and have competions and Kosen Judo Shiai's.

Ju-do (two words) is the equal development of throws and matwork techniques and was derived to be a more humane form of Jiu-jitsu (not Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu).

Personally, as an adult, I would not waste my time with either Kosen Judo or Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu, when you can go straight into Judo or any form of Jiu-jitsu other than BJJ.


----------



## judokapont (Feb 28, 2005)

cheers for the info !


----------

